# romantic story from Betty White



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-...take-is-two-divorces/?cid=hp:beastoriginalsR1



> My Favorite Mistake: Betty White
> 
> I've had two bad marriages, and I don't like to think of them as good mistakes. They were traumatizing to go through. You really feel like a failure when your marriage doesn't work. But they did make me appreciate it when the perfect one came along.
> 
> ...


Made me feel good.


----------

